# milwaukee - chicago



## rachelgrace (Jan 29, 2007)

staying for some amount of time in milwaukee - chicago, possibly minneapolis? is anyone around the area in this weather?


----------



## picklehop (Jan 29, 2007)

im on my way to chicago in about a month going to a hippy fest with some friends if you wanna go. i grew up there so i have lots of friends and places to stay.


----------



## rachelgrace (Jan 29, 2007)

sure enough. i only know a handful of people in milwaukee and chicago.


----------



## ImSter (Jan 30, 2007)

staying about an hour north of chicago now


----------



## rachelgrace (Jan 30, 2007)

in brookfield wisconsin for now - not sure how long though.


----------



## picklehop (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah im headin down to portland saturday then to Eugene the next maybe, then to cali for a few days, then hoppin to new orleans, thatll take a week to get situated, then im hitchin up to chicago, so i'll be there probably 2 weeks, maybe less, maybe more.


----------



## rachelgrace (Jan 31, 2007)

well i'll see ya when you get here.


----------

